# A little technique i find helpful



## DonTonii (Feb 22, 2017)

If you are like me and your DP is mostly anxiety based, you might find this helpful. It's something like a grounding technique, or a way to stop thinking about DP. It's a little counter-intuitive, but I've found that it can help sometimes.

DP often causes a feedback loop - you dissociate, so you start to think about how you dissociate all the time, which makes you dissociate even more and it all gets you into a state where you ruminate all the time and get totally disconnected from reality.

So, basically, instead of fighting the dissociation/DP, you consciously try to enhance it. What i do is when i find myself having anxious, ruminating and DP inducing thoughts, i try to induce dissociation - i try to separate my thoughts as much as i can from my body, almost like it's a different person - i say to myself things like 'Look at this guy, he's having a nice life and i'm just ruining it with my bad thoughts'. That creates a sense of separation between my thoughts and my self, it's also important to imply that that self that is separate from your thoughts is 'normal', not having DP, imagine it is your best friend or something like that.

It doesn't work every time, but when it does - i'ts magical - after you get that sense of separation, your thoughts and anxiety kind of dissolve, and you're left with the 'self' that you just imagined, and you start to see the world as it really is.

I know it sounds a little crazy, but try it sometime, tell me if it works.


----------



## RedSky (Jan 11, 2017)

This works for me as well (not all the time but most of the time)

Whenever a chance to do something scary comes along (jumping off a 30 foot bridge into water or Parasailing) I just force myself to do it, after words I feel great! Like a weight has been lifted off of me... I have backed out of so many things because of my Anxiety/DP/DR so I always try to face and conquer my fears.

Never know unless you try :-o ;-)

P.S. If something is too crazy I won't do it, I wanna live not die lol


----------



## enroute (Sep 3, 2013)

I think that grounding, feeling your feet on the ground or something like that technique sounds like a good idea.


----------

